# Crestie fake rock background and tutorial



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all,
Just made a quick fake rock background for my Crestie. And thought i'd just explain how i done it because there seems to be loads of questions about it,so heres my way....

1.POLYSTYRENE
get some polystyrene and shape it to your liking,
this can be stuff you find in boxes or you can buy it at B&Q as ''JABLITE loft insulate'' 
(the piece i'm use is a 3'x 1' and is 50mm thick)









2.EXTRAS
if your adding anything plan it first like plant holders, ledges etc... i added some plastic dinosaur bones









3.GROUT
add the grout,
i use uni-bond concrete grout(this dries rough so theres no need to add sand at a later date)
i normally put three layers on

















4.PAINT.
the grout i used dries a nice beige colour so this stage is optional if other colours are wanted,
with this i...

1.spray painted dark gray
2.dry brushed lighter gray
3.dry brushed even lighter gray
4.dry brushed white

the paint i use is...
ordinary car spray paint with warhammer and revel paint

if dont know what dry brushing is here a simple tutorial....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/528429-how-do-dry-brushing-technique.html











5.varnish
WARNING-most varnishes ARE corrosive on the polystyrene, these are fine to use just make sure all the nooks and crannies are grouted properly before applying.

I put two layers on and i use clear non-slip floor varnish as this tends to have grit in the mixture
(i know it says paint on the tin BUT honestly its a type of varnish)
once the varnish in applied leave for bout 5-7 day for the odours to clear.










totally water proof.....









and finished!!!










mossy likes the trike....













well hope you like,
any Q's just ask.


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

looks awesum fella vry creative!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Carlos said:


> looks awesum fella vry creative!


cheers


----------



## CharOnSea (May 31, 2010)

your a star, ive just finished grouting my rocks for my beardies vivarium and i was stuck on what to seal it with, Background looks great


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

CharOnSea said:


> your a star, ive just finished grouting my rocks for my beardies vivarium and i was stuck on what to seal it with, Background looks great


no props glad to help, i'm just waiting to move my beardy into a larger viv then i'm gonna start his:2thumb:


----------



## CharOnSea (May 31, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> no props glad to help, i'm just waiting to move my beardy into a larger viv then i'm gonna start his:2thumb:


 Ditto!  Do you mind telling me how you smoothed you edges? im thinking i may use sandpaper


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

CharOnSea said:


> Ditto!  Do you mind telling me how you smoothed you edges? im thinking i may use sandpaper


i've never smoothed any of the rock backgrounds i done....
i just get the poly then ripped out chunks with my finger's then slapped on the grount then varnish and it comes out like that, a sort of nice rocky effect.
no smoothing needed 

what part do you need to sand down?
have you got any pics of what you've already done?it'll prob be easier to help you if so


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the varnish tip on poly, didn't know that :2thumb:

Need to make sure I do the bottom edges on my hides now!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

bluepoolshark said:


> Thanks for the varnish tip on poly, didn't know that :2thumb:
> 
> Need to make sure I do the bottom edges on my hides now!!


not a prob,
i found out that the hard way


----------



## CharOnSea (May 31, 2010)

there smooth but in places have bubbles which i dont want them hurting thereselfs on, i'll pm you some pics later as we keep getting disconnected fml


----------



## bry rose (Apr 3, 2010)

looks great :2thumb: i'd never have thought about putting something like bones in great idea looks very effective : victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

bry rose said:


> looks great :2thumb: i'd never have thought about putting something like bones in great idea looks very effective : victory:


cheers:blush:

i'm planning on doing my cham viv like this but with life size fossils
but cus the chammy viv is like 6x7x2 i wanted to do a smaller scale as a test.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

CharOnSea said:


> there smooth but in places have bubbles which i dont want them hurting thereselfs on, i'll pm you some pics later as we keep getting disconnected fml


cant wait to see them:2thumb:,
with the bubs can you break them then fill them with grout again. but i'll wait til i see the pics before i give you definate advice bout it.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice job, loving them bones : victory:

Jay


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

very nice, TBH most fake rock backgrounds just look like painted polystyrene to me and I wonder why people wreck there viv's with it, But yours looks good with the dino bones and texture one of the better fake rock backgrounds I have seen :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Pendragon said:


> Nice job, loving them bones : victory:
> 
> Jay





rum&coke said:


> very nice, TBH most fake rock backgrounds just look like painted polystyrene to me and I wonder why people wreck there viv's with it, But yours looks good with the dino bones and texture one of the better fake rock backgrounds I have seen :2thumb:


cheers


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Dude that is awesome!

I was at Doncaster show and Exo Terra had a display that had really cool Incan / Mezo American backgrounds, but when I asked them they said they weren't available separately...

now I've seen this I might make my own!

:no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

David L said:


> Dude that is awesome!
> 
> I was at Doncaster show and Exo Terra had a display that had really cool Incan / Mezo American backgrounds, but when I asked them they said they weren't available separately...
> 
> ...


cheers

and that sounds cool,tbh i love incan/mayans designs i done one for my tree agamas a few yrs ago with all pryimids and all.

got any plans what your gonna do yet???
but good luck with it and any questions just ask away


----------



## komodoking (May 18, 2010)

Awesome looking background, congrats


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice work! Got a full tank shot?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

here you go... its not the best, but its just a temp home while i'm doing her new home


----------



## Earshot (Jul 26, 2010)

That looks amazing! Tempted to try it out myself now...! :no1:


----------



## Earshot (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh by the way, is there a site that sells similar plastic bones as you used? I can't seem to find any suitable sized ones.


----------



## clairesdragons (Jul 23, 2010)

Is it easy to paint the grout??

I have purchased the Polystyrene sheets and ready-to-use Bertoline Grout ready to start the first stages of my wall build. 

I have a set of arcrylic's to paint the grout once it has dried and then I was going to pour PVA glue over it when the paint dry. Would doing it in that order be ok do you think???

Thanks x


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Earshot said:


> Oh by the way, is there a site that sells similar plastic bones as you used? I can't seem to find any suitable sized ones.


cheers and here the the product i used....
Horrible Science Dangerous Dinosaurs The Kit Histories on eBay (end time 07-Aug-10 11:40:10 BST)
you get a t-rex and a trike




clairesdragons said:


> Is it easy to paint the grout??
> very easy
> 
> I have purchased the Polystyrene sheets and ready-to-use Bertoline Grout ready to start the first stages of my wall build.
> ...


----------



## clairesdragons (Jul 23, 2010)

ch4dg - Thanks so much, you have been a massive help!

Just one last thing, I'm struggeling to find a suitable varnish? I dont want to pay mega money but I do want it to look good. Any varnish reccomendations or places I could get it? - there are so many different types!

The wall is for my bearded dragons...

Thanks again, Claire x


----------



## clairesdragons (Jul 23, 2010)

Would this varnish be ok???

BRAND NEW CLEAR GLOSS VARNISH 180ml PRICE IS GOOD on eBay (end time 22-Aug-10 23:11:21 BST)

Thanks x


----------



## clairesdragons (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry - what about this one?? Would a spray varnish be ok???

Dulux Matt Clear Varnish Spray 400ml on eBay (end time 15-Aug-10 10:47:03 BST)

Thanks again. x


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

clairesdragons said:


> ch4dg - Thanks so much, you have been a massive help!
> 
> Just one last thing, I'm struggeling to find a suitable varnish? I dont want to pay mega money but I do want it to look good. Any varnish reccomendations or places I could get it? - there are so many different types!
> 
> ...


hi,
a normal non-slip clear varnish is fine.....the tin one you suggested is perfect, i dont tend to use the spray as it can be a bit watery imo


----------



## Belinda (Feb 1, 2009)

arghhhhhhh just ordered a spray varnish ................... hope it goes on ok 
just ordered this stuff anyone heard of it? got it because its ment to be ok with polystyrene and it comes in matt
Craft Paint - Marabu Spray Varnish - ArtiFolk for Great Value Arts and Crafts


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that stuff sound great....is says its organic based so it might have little odours, 

but £6 for varnish:gasp: thats why i stick with tins... only £1,
but yeah that should work fine:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## clairesdragons (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help and advice... all my gear is here and waiting for me to start my build. I'll uplaod pics in process x


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

clairesdragons said:


> Thank you so much for your help and advice... all my gear is here and waiting for me to start my build. I'll uplaod pics in process x


no probs, good luck:2thumb: and cant wait to see the pics : victory:


----------



## Jonnoak (Jan 10, 2010)

Like the tutorial... got some inspiration now  
Off to Colchester zoo next week, then going to start my crestie project i think !!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Jonnoak said:


> Like the tutorial... got some inspiration now
> Off to Colchester zoo next week, then going to start my crestie project i think !!!


thanks :2thumb:,
we just got some rat snakes from there: victory:


----------



## yoshidragon (Mar 31, 2010)

That looks amazing well done on your imagination 
I've heard you can use kingspan insulation as this doesn't create as much mess as polystyrene and seal it with unibond then you cover it with watery solution of grout to make a stone effect then paint it with acrylics.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yoshidragon said:


> That looks amazing well done on your imagination
> I've heard you can use kingspan insulation as this doesn't create as much mess as polystyrene and seal it with unibond then you cover it with watery solution of grout to make a stone effect then paint it with acrylics.


thanks : victory:,
you can........ but i'm not fussed bout the mess, and poly's easier to shape


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> thanks : victory:,
> you can........ but i'm not fussed bout the mess, and poly's easier to shape


 agreed: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

TBreptiles said:


> agreed: victory:


go ninja, go ninja, GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clairesdragons (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello!!!

So Ive purchased all I need for my wall and Ive already finished 1 poly sheet - 4 to go! I just wondered what you applied the grout with??? I have a pre-mixed tub - would I use a paint brush or would it dry on the brush to quick????

Thank you!

(I'll post pictures on a new thread when I'm done, I'm really quite pleased so far!)


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

SUPERB!!!! I love it!!! well done you!!! :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

clairesdragons said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> So Ive purchased all I need for my wall and Ive already finished 1 poly sheet - 4 to go! I just wondered what you applied the grout with??? I have a pre-mixed tub - would I use a paint brush or would it dry on the brush to quick????
> 
> ...


JUST SLAP IT ON WITH A BRUSH



Becky Wheeler said:


> SUPERB!!!! I love it!!! well done you!!! :no1:


THANKS: victory:


----------



## yoshidragon (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm doing mine at the moment and i used a brush but you need to water your mix down i used a grout that you mix yourself as i build the layers up the thicker i make it until i will have to use a craft tool with a small flat blade.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yoshidragon said:


> I'm doing mine at the moment and i used a brush but you need to water your mix down i used a grout that you mix yourself as i build the layers up the thicker i make it until i will have to use a craft tool with a small flat blade.


each to their own..but i've never used a craft knife or tool,

just a brush then when i want to get messy my hands(if needed)


----------



## yoshidragon (Mar 31, 2010)

You can use whatever you want i was just giving a suggestion on what i used if you want to use your hands its up to as long as it gets the effect you want and your happy with it 
good luck


----------



## clairesdragons (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks both of you...  x


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

clairesdragons said:


> Thanks both of you...  x


your welcome,

you got any pics of what you've done so far???


----------



## yoshidragon (Mar 31, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> your welcome,
> 
> you got any pics of what you've done so far???


hi are you asking me have i any pictures if so i'm not sure how to do it as i'm only new to this site i can type but thats as far as it goes


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

yoshidragon said:


> hi are you asking me have i any pictures if so i'm not sure how to do it as i'm only new to this site i can type but thats as far as it goes


here you go....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html
just follow this


----------



## idoru (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there!

This is massively impressive, and great to read it on a UK site, so most of the items and shops are recognisable!

I can't find a supplier of your clear gritty floor paint/varnish though - where did you buy it? The closest I found at B&Q is doorstep paint from Ronseal, but that is red/black in colour!

Thanks,

X


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

idoru said:


> Hi there!
> 
> This is massively impressive, and great to read it on a UK site, so most of the items and shops are recognisable!
> 
> ...


hi,
thank you
i got this at ''the what store''i think they got stores in bristol and cardiff,

but b&q do just a clear varnish and then add a sprinkle of child play sand in the last layer of varnish


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

that looks great, never seen it done before


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

GallimoreNUFC said:


> that looks great, never seen it done before


cheers:2thumb:


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

thats pretty cool


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

jack clutter said:


> thats pretty cool


CHEERS:2thumb:


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent - your crestie must be proud! 

:flrt:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Simon M said:


> Excellent - your crestie must be proud!
> 
> :flrt:


thank you..and yeah she'd better be or i'm gonna take it out :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kris1403 (Aug 25, 2010)

hey,

this is quite simply, amazing. when i build my new viv im gonna have to do this. 

just one question - i presume once its all dried and ready to go it'll be perfectly safe for my yemen????

i hope so it looks soooo cool :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kris1403 said:


> hey,
> 
> this is quite simply, amazing. when i build my new viv im gonna have to do this.
> 
> ...


thanks

and yes it will be safe for a cham but you'll prob want 2 layers of varnish as they require daily misting,
here's a link to the one i did for my cham....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/571738-veiled-yeman-chameleon-viv-fake.html

good luck with it:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

First off, well done, looks really good, going to start making my own when I convert the top half of my rack (as it's now empty) into a viv for my Cresties.

Couple of questions though..

Is it safe? As I've read that crickets that have chewed on polysytrene backgrounds, then to be eaten by lizards, have died, it may be bollocks, can't remember where I found the thread. My reason being, with crickets that might chew at the varnish.. Then to be gobbled by the cresties..

And, is there a non smelling varnish? As the rack is plywood, so I need to seal it first, non smelling would be great so I don't have to remove the rest of the snakes from the rack whilst I'm tinkering with it. If not no biggy.. Just wondering.

Can't wait to start, I fear I'll muck up the shaping though lol.. I was thinking of getting cocktail sticks and cutting out shapes to make 'rocks' and sticking them with the sticks to the back sheet of poly before grouting, that way I can put the 'rock' shapes where I want/like them before starting the grouting process.

Thanks for the dry brushing tutorial aswell, I'll probably muck that up too, but I'll practice that on some offcuts first! lol

Edit: Another question, if I were to buy the grout you used, would it cover 3 panels? Roughly 22"x26".. As I plan to do the sides & back.
Edit2: Would this be a suitable alternative? Clicky


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> First off, well done, looks really good,
> cheers :2thumb:
> 
> Couple of questions though..
> ...


hope that helps : victory:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cheers mate, helped alot, only reason I were looking at the B&Q grout, is because I'm a cheap git lol

Can't find any cheap varnish on Wilkinsons website either, cheapest in B&Q is about £4.98, think I'll have to visit market stalls/small diy stores.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> I'm a cheap git lol


you and me both
:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> Hi all,
> Just made a quick fake rock background for my Crestie. And thought i'd just explain how i done it because there seems to be loads of questions about it,so heres my way....


when the viv gets heated, wont it warm up the paint and varnish that's applied on the polystyrene and give of a poisonous fumes ?

how do you shape the polystyrene?

something that's 3 inches thick means your going to have a over sized vivarium to accommodate this, because 3 inches will sure take away the floor space, and i dont think you could go that much thinner to shape the polystyrene, right?

i have a 3ft x 15 x 18 high viv for a snake, ( i wish it was bigger) if i where to use 3 inch stuff or even 2 inch like shop bought exo terra it would take alot of floor space away.
fish tank photos are dull and boring so i can use those eather


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

kaleluk31 said:


> when the viv gets heated, wont it warm up the paint and varnish that's applied on the polystyrene and give of a poisonous fumes ?
> no
> 
> how do you shape the polystyrene?
> ...


hope that helps


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Demon9374 said:


> Cheers mate, helped alot, *only reason I were looking at the B&Q grout, is because I'm a cheap git lol*
> 
> Can't find any cheap varnish on Wilkinsons website either, cheapest in B&Q is about £4.98, think I'll have to visit market stalls/small diy stores.


try the tile shop just as you go into Audenshaw from guide bridge, I picked up a bag of grey for £5.


----------



## idoru (Jul 20, 2010)

*thanks - my story so far!*

Well, thanks, ch4dg!

Thanks to you, here's the background for my two desert igs (not yet purchased!).

The grouting wasn't fun, and ploystyrene gets everywhere (I'm still finding bits). But painting it to match the real rocks I'm using for basking was great fun!

X


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

i just have worries about making my own background with parts from b&Q and such, my main concerns is fumes from the paint or something when the viv heats up

also i think im gonna need a bigger viv, the floor space is only 3ft x 15 inch. any background thats like 2 inches is going to make my inside alot smaller
so i have to get a viv thats got more space inside then i need for example

i want to make sure the viv is 3ft inside when the background is installed, that means that if its 2 inches thick and i put it on both sides and the back, the size of the viv will have to be at least 40 x 20 so that inside it will end up 36 x 18 when installed


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Looks brilliant, well done!


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

when putting on a "background" would you put one on just the back or both side as well?


----------



## idoru (Jul 20, 2010)

@kaleluk31 - I don't think there's a problem with fumes - especially as I used a "low VOC" varnish.
I think there *may* be a problem with the UV lights attacking the varnish, or bleaching the paints underneath, as my varnish doesn't mention a UV protection (which some posh/smelly ones do). So, my background may have a limited life before retouching!

My background is just for the back wall, with a little "foot" on the left wall (to increase stability - I'll probably blu-tack it to the back of the viv as well). Adding sides would look good and increase the insulation, but cut down on floor space.

@.Justin, - thanks! I've never had lizards before, and I'm trying to do it well for my first two. I don't even know if/how they will climb this backing (though I have seen Desert Igs jump from one "perch" to another, so I guess they'll find a way). Some of this was for cosmetic reasons, some was to cut down the scrabbling/glass-dancing they might do.

I'm also adding live aloe plants - it's one huge big experiment!

I'll keep you posted... (and I already have a great plan for a berber skink viv to sit on top - I need help! :crazy

X


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

idoru said:


> @kaleluk31 - I don't think there's a problem with fumes - especially as I used a "low VOC" varnish.
> I think there *may* be a problem with the UV lights attacking the varnish, or bleaching the paints underneath, as my varnish doesn't mention a UV protection (which some posh/smelly ones do). So, my background may have a limited life before retouching!


i guess i wish i had the skills you all guys have with these backgrounds


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

idoru said:


> @kaleluk31 - I don't think there's a problem with fumes - especially as I used a "low VOC" varnish.


but even low voc is some Voc and i wouldn't be surprise how fume of some sort builds up over time


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

idoru said:


> Well, thanks, ch4dg!


your welcome :2thumb:
and it looks awesome:no1:



.Justin said:


> Looks brilliant, well done!


it that for mine or ''idoru's''
but thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Your Jurassic rock looks amazing, i have looked at it over and over and over again lol. well since you made a tutorial i have decided to try this in my fakerock build. i have myself t-rex bones and raptor bones now thanks to the internet. Hope it looks anywhere near as good as yours


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

It's great en it!! Simple but so damn good!! I might have a play when I get a new viv :whistling2: But maybe try human bones/skulls theme.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Swain86 said:


> Your Jurassic rock looks amazing, i have looked at it over and over and over again lol. well since you made a tutorial i have decided to try this in my fakerock build. i have myself t-rex bones and raptor bones now thanks to the internet. Hope it looks anywhere near as good as yours


thanks: victory: and good luck



Becky Wheeler said:


> It's great en it!! Simple but so damn good!! I might have a play when I get a new viv :whistling2: But maybe try human bones/skulls theme.


cheers,
i've finally got a life size raptor skeleton so thats my next project to go in my frilled dragon setup


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

hi,
thats is brilliant, you make it look so easy.... how long does something like this take to complete?
thanks


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> hi,
> thats is brilliant, you make it look so easy.... how long does something like this take to complete?
> thanks


thanks glad you like :2thumb:

and this took bout 5 hours (with the help of a hair drier to speed things up)


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks:2thumb: have you done the raptor skeleton yet?


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

dinostore said:


> thanks:2thumb: have you done the raptor skeleton yet?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/640642-started-fake-rock-build.html

page 6


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> thanks:2thumb: have you done the raptor skeleton yet?


not yet i'm trying to find a good(and cheap) way of preserving the bones so they dont crumble or turn a manking colour etc:devil:,
so just doing some tests on fox bones at the mo...so far so good:2thumb:
its doing my head in as i'm dying to get it done....but it'll be worth the wait thou... have you started your b/g yet? : victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

where did you get your dino bones?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> where did you get your dino bones?


i pinched them from my daughters bedroom:whistling2:

but i think they were from pound world (NOTHING TO FANCY)


----------



## DannyBolton (Mar 5, 2011)

hey, this looks amazing! i was thinking of buying my royal python a 4ft viv and doing this so the snake feels "safe" and its something a bit nicer to look at rather than a plain setting. i was thinking about doing an ancient jungle temple/city ruins setting with the water bowl and the hide all part of it. just Pray I dont muck it up!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

DannyBolton said:


> hey, this looks amazing! i was thinking of buying my royal python a 4ft viv and doing this so the snake feels "safe" and its something a bit nicer to look at rather than a plain setting. i was thinking about doing an ancient jungle temple/city ruins setting with the water bowl and the hide all part of it. just Pray I dont muck it up!


cheers: victory:

and that sounds awesome,


----------



## cliffy (Aug 10, 2006)

hey, firstly that looks amazing! i was wondering if you could use the same process you used there to make a pool/water bowl with the grout and varnish saying as its waterproof? and if it would be strong enough to withstand the wear and tear of a monitors big claws lol im building my own tank from scratch anyway


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

cliffy said:


> hey, firstly that looks amazing!
> thanks : victory:
> 
> i was wondering if you could use the same process you used there to make a pool/water bowl with the grout and varnish, seeing as its waterproof?
> ...


hope that helps: victory:


----------



## cliffy (Aug 10, 2006)

great thank you for the confirmation and the advice :2thumb: how thick would 7 layers be so i knew i was doing it right? im thinking concrete or cement would be heavier? my plan is to raise a shelf 6inchs or so for my monitor to dig under and use as a hide etc and on the shelf to place the bowl/pool so weight would be a bit of an issue! il definitely be going with pond sealant then! would the pond sealant take to sand being scattered over it you think, il be putting a base layer of the sealant on, allowing to dry then adding more layers and scattering sand after that


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

cliffy said:


> great thank you for the confirmation and the advice :2thumb:
> no probs: victory:
> 
> how thick would 7 layers be?
> ...


hope that helps : victory:


----------



## mr-cans (May 31, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> hope that helps : victory:


Gr8 Viv BTW!!! :blush:
Would pva glue do to seal the cement/grout? I have some Thompson's Water Seal | Screwfix.com

Would that do to seal it the water trodden parts too?


respect for answering all these questions. must do your nut in sometimes.lol:bash:


----------



## kgarner (Apr 1, 2011)

just awesome :2thumb: where did you source the dinosaur bones from?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

mr-cans said:


> Gr8 Viv BTW!!! :blush:
> cheers: victory:
> 
> Would pva glue do to seal the cement/grout? I have some Thompson's Water Seal | Screwfix.com
> ...


hope that helps: victory:



kgarner said:


> just awesome :2thumb: where did you source the dinosaur bones from?


my daughters bedroom:whistling2:

i think they were originally from a dino excavation kit


----------



## kgarner (Apr 1, 2011)

great stuff cheers:2thumb: seen those excavation kits everywhere looks like im going to be doing some excavating of my own soon


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i think it was these....obviously they are more expensive then the ones the pound stores stock, but these are really good size skeletons

National History Tyrannosaurus rex Excavation Kit. 11.1 | eBay UK

National History Museum Triceratops Excavation Kit 11.1 | eBay UK

hope that helps: victory:


----------



## stegriff (Feb 13, 2011)

if only the materials would withstand being under water a underwater cave would look awsome in my axolotl tank with a couple of skeletons on the cave floor :,( ,great work though i will be starting a couple of projects of my own with my amphibians -ste-:no1: :notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

stegriff said:


> if only the materials would withstand being under water a underwater cave would look awsome in my axolotl tank with a couple of skeletons on the cave floor :,( ,great work though i will be starting a couple of projects of my own with my amphibians -ste-:no1: :notworthy:


you can still do it, just change a few of the items... standard varnish for g4 pond sealant etc but yeah that'll look awesome


----------



## lusisticlee (Apr 4, 2011)

looks good, and thanks you've saved me about £12-£15 on the varnish ive found some on ebay better that than paying for yacht varnish

ive started on my background and hides just need to grout and paint/varnish then its ready


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

lusisticlee said:


> looks good, and thanks you've saved me about £12-£15 on the varnish ive found some on ebay better that than paying for yacht varnish
> 
> ive started on my background and hides just need to grout and paint/varnish then its ready


no probs: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

hi, i've seen on other threads you make the caves,ledges,plaques to sell but do you make backgrounds? i'm after a hollywood undead design


----------



## RoryAndSophie (Jan 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

RoryAndSophie said:


> Beautiful!


thanks : victory:



dinostore said:


> hi, i've seen on other threads you make the caves,ledges,plaques to sell but do you make backgrounds? i'm after a hollywood undead design


pm sent
: victory:


----------



## blush (Jun 15, 2011)

*just spotted this *

hiya, just spotted your background u've made looks awsum, I would love 2 make a bigger version for my iggy viv but any ideas on the heat lamp? I have no idea if this is safe 2 use near her heat bulb? any ideas plz  thanx


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

blush said:


> hiya, just spotted your background u've made looks awsum, I would love 2 make a bigger version for my iggy viv but any ideas on the heat lamp? I have no idea if this is safe 2 use near her heat bulb? any ideas plz  thanx


thanks
and in opinion its perfectly safe i've had no probs with any of my backgrounds
have you seen my t-rex one....http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/705706-tyrannosaurus-rex-waterfall.html

but yeah its totally safe i've tested this about 4/5inches away from a 60w bulb for about 8 weeks-12hrs on 12hrs off, and nothing.... no fumes no smells and it didnt burn.

the only thing i found was it got hot...VERY HOT but obviously in a real viv you wouldn't have the bulb no where near that close and you might even use different wattage bulbs

hope that helps: victory:


----------



## blush (Jun 15, 2011)

oh thanx 4 this im sooo doin this sat its awsum  ur other one is really cool 2, god so many choices love it  cant wait 2 get started, thanx 4 lettin me know its safe 2  x


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

blush said:


> oh thanx 4 this im sooo doin this sat its awsum  ur other one is really cool 2, god so many choices love it  cant wait 2 get started, thanx 4 lettin me know its safe 2  x


no probs,
let me know how it goes,

any questions just pm me: victory:


----------



## blush (Jun 15, 2011)

will do thanx


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

what size or scale were the dinos you use?... as im gonna try and do something like this


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> what size or scale were the dinos you use?... as im gonna try and do something like this


it was these ones.... National History Tyrannosaurus rex Excavation Kit. | eBay UK

you can diff brands at diff prices thou

and they measured about 12 inches


----------



## DANNY11 (Apr 21, 2011)

very creative well done looks amazing :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

DANNY11 said:


> very creative well done looks amazing :2thumb:


cheers: victory:


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

I may have to give this a try :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

celicachi said:


> I may have to give this a try :2thumb:


cool, good luck


----------



## grammy55 (Jan 15, 2012)

*sealant*

What about grout sealant instead of varnish?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

grammy55 said:


> What about grout sealant instead of varnish?


it depends what enviroment its gonna be used in, where as varnish is suitable for all.


----------

